# children's carbon arrows?



## rgauvin (Feb 20, 2007)

a young woman at our local archery club is looking to make the jump to competing outdoors this summer. For the past couple months she's been working her way up in poundage and we aren't quite there yet but she is almost at the 25 pounds we think she'll need to hit 50 yards. Her dad is looking to get her some carbon arrows. Obviously with her been young we aren't looking for anything crazy like x10's.

from an Easton perspective I am thinking redlines should be fine for her, but to be frank I don't know much about other makes of arrows, can anyone suggest other makes and models of cheap carbon arrows for young shooters trying to compete outdoors?

With the economy in a downturn like it is I am trying to find a cheaper solution for her father as I am not comfortable suggesting he buy her 100$ arrows which she may only use for a 3/4's of a year if she keeps working her way up in poundage.


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Just an FYI...One young lady made the Jr World Team this year shooting 25 lbs. She didn't just barely make it either, she slam dunked it. It is not the lbs it is the form. I can't recommend arrows for you as I don't have enough experience there, but please pass this info on to your young archer.


----------



## rgauvin (Feb 20, 2007)

Landed in AZ said:


> Just an FYI...One young lady made the Jr World Team this year shooting 25 lbs. She didn't just barely make it either, she slam dunked it. It is not the lbs it is the form. I can't recommend arrows for you as I don't have enough experience there, but please pass this info on to your young archer.


yeah, She is really excited. She has done well in the indoor Nationals (She came in 2nd in cub recurve!!) so she is excited to try the outdoor nationals. Unfortunately, with the jazz arrows she presently shoots I don't think she'll be able to get to 50M  (at least she couldn't last year before she started working on increasing her poundage).

With her putting in the time and working her way up in poundage and going to carbons she should be fine to get to 50M comfortably and a definite medal contender this summer at the Canadian Nationals. :cheer2:


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

My daughter shoots 2.00 ACCs (I think). She's pulling about 15 lbs, and we have to perform some magic (crazy long clicker and sight turned around backwards) for her to get to her long distance of 30M. Unfortunately, it's pretty much a guessing game and trial and error for my daughter, and it sucks, since it's an expensive way to experiment.


----------



## TomB (Jan 28, 2003)

The redlines and acc at that spine are good outdoor arrows for those low poundage bows. Redlines only go down to a 1.000 spine (5.8) grains/inch) but the ACC's that Angela is talking about are 1.5000 spine and 4.7 grains per inch. Then 3L-00 and 3-00 are the next steps up for the acc.


----------



## rgauvin (Feb 20, 2007)

TomB said:


> The redlines and acc at that spine are good outdoor arrows for those low poundage bows. Redlines only go down to a 1.000 spine (5.8) grains/inch) but the ACC's that Angela is talking about are 1.5000 spine and 4.7 grains per inch. Then 3L-00 and 3-00 are the next steps up for the acc.


I know the ACC's are good arrows, but I am not sure I feel comfortable recommending them to her father due to the cost. I am hoping some other companies I am not as familiar with have cheaper, viable solutions.


----------



## JDT_Dad (Nov 5, 2008)

*Use Really Light Arrows*



rgauvin said:


> a young woman at our local archery club is looking to make the jump to competing outdoors this summer. For the past couple months she's been working her way up in poundage and we aren't quite there yet but she is almost at the 25 pounds we think she'll need to hit 50 yards. Her dad is looking to get her some carbon arrows. Obviously with her been young we aren't looking for anything crazy like x10's.
> 
> from an Easton perspective I am thinking redlines should be fine for her, but to be frank I don't know much about other makes of arrows, can anyone suggest other makes and models of cheap carbon arrows for young shooters trying to compete outdoors?
> 
> With the economy in a downturn like it is I am trying to find a cheaper solution for her father as I am not comfortable suggesting he buy her 100$ arrows which she may only use for a 3/4's of a year if she keeps working her way up in poundage.


Well, this isn't a cheaper option, but in my direct experience it does work.

My daughter (who is a Cub) can reach 70 meters with a 25 lb set up. 50 meters is a piece of cake. She uses Easton 2-00 (1500 spine) ACC arrows cut to 25.25" and 80 gr points. To minimize drag she is using the tiny 1 9/16" spinwings. These 2-00 shafts weigh only 4.7gr/inch which make them very light. Easton calls for 50 grain points, but I couldn't tune the arrows without going to 80gr (ACE) points. By Easton's Charts, these arrows should be weak, but they are flying like darts.


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

*Try*

Check out Carbon Impact Ultra Fast. They are fairly cheap. Pretty durable and come in some very light spines. Go with the lowest priced ones as the highter priced ones that are "straighter" most likely wouldn't be enough to help in the scoring. Better Form would help more.

BEST Regards,

Tom


----------



## skybowman (Jan 31, 2004)

*Been using theCarbon Impact lately for youth*

and they seem to work well. The "super club" arrows (fletched and with points and nocks) are about the same price from Lancaster as the ultrafast unfletched (also with points and nocks)--about $60. The spine charts seem reasonably good and are available on the carbon impact website.

Other than these or the Beman flash, that's about rock bottom in a spine that's weak enough for low poundage setups. The next step up is the Redline or the acc. My son always shot acc to good effect, but they are more expensive. Incidentally, the 00 acc's will take ace points.


----------



## massman (Jun 21, 2004)

*Don't cut them past 28"*

Also don't cut the arrow (whatever is purchased) shorter than 28" draw. Run them long to keep the spine relatively close to what was purchased. Remember, cutting them under 28" in shaft length only stiffens the spine. better to use a sight mounted or riser mounted clicker.

BEST Regards,

Tom


----------



## rgauvin (Feb 20, 2007)

massman said:


> Also don't cut the arrow (whatever is purchased) shorter than 28" draw. Run them long to keep the spine relatively close to what was purchased. Remember, cutting them under 28" in shaft length only stiffens the spine. better to use a sight mounted or riser mounted clicker.
> 
> BEST Regards,
> 
> Tom


Well, I am thinking get shafts 1 spine too stiff and keep em long. As she works her way up in poundage, trim them (as needed) to keep them in tune. It'd let her use them for a little longer then if we just got the proper spine and cut it to her draw length.


----------



## ButchD (Nov 11, 2006)

Try Beman Carbon Flash, Lancaster has them, they'll be able to give you spine advice. All carbon's are potentially more sensitive to damage, check carefully in case of impact. Last I looked, $40 made to order, shipping extra.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

the beman jr arrows nice. my cusion uses them and they work good and seem tuff


----------



## ButchD (Nov 11, 2006)

I presently am using Redlines, and are satisfied with their sturdiness and performance. Spines to 1000 at Lancaster, $90 for the raw shafts. I'd hate to grow out of them too quick!


----------



## Elkbert (Nov 13, 2008)

My 11 year old son is shooting Cartel Strikers. He has 28# W&W carbon limbs but is probably pulling about 20# last time we checked. They are a carbon alloy like the Eastons, but are much cheaper and spined for low draw weights. They are easy to tune and available from Lancaster.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I have my son shooting Terminators from Carbon Express, they are meant to shoot at low weight. Check them out.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

Beman Carbon Flash have spines of 1400 and 1000. They're cheaper than Easton Jazz aluminums, and really skinny. They make an X10 look like a Fatboy. But because they're so thin and light (5.6gpi) they're delicate. We use them at the club on the kids' 20-25lb bows.


----------



## VinZ (Apr 30, 2007)

A few students went for the Carbon Express Medallion-XR. Complete it has the same pricerange as the Easton Redline but it has less tolerance and can take more abuse.


----------



## strcpy (Dec 13, 2003)

As far as I am concerned there are two methods of purchasing arrows - performance or cost. You aren't going to get both, even at an adult venue you aren't, let alone how rapidly kids change.

For performance you will need to (again in my opinion) have a kid who is capable of winning. If that is true you then need to figure how bad you want to win - even at a local level chances are someone out there can afford whatever they want and you will have too also. Anything less than 100% accuracy isn't going to cut it - you may luck out and find redlines are the way to go but probably not. No one here can give you a definitive answer here, you are going to have to test with a competent coach and if you coach doesn't know how to do such a thing they aren't competent for your level of shooting. If I have a student that is truly at this point I point them on - my experience isn't at that level.

Next you have the cost caring people - for this we have to know how much you want to spend. In the above case you *will* be competing with people who shoot acc's, ace's, x-10's, nano's, and all sorts of high dollar arrows - chances are anything less will not be as light and fit them as well. You *will* be at a disadvantage from it. If competing there is the point then there is no difference between almost top of the line vs nice quality arrows at a decent price - you aren't going to compete and are wasting money. However if you are a casual shooter then if 30 dollars will move you up one place then it may be worth it, but for the most part if equipment is going to be worth purchasing you are chasing gold and anything less is failure. Indeed, if equipment makes more than one place up or down then I would be surprised - only chase it if first matters and then you will *not* care about costs.

For myself (as an adult) and my students we are in the "do not care" stage - for the most part we purchase aluminum arrows. They are consistent, straight, and durable. For lighter poundage (that is, younger kids) carbon is more durable - for higher I find aluminum so (assuming you can straighten them after a bad shot). Jazz or redlines are our arrow of choice depending on the poundage being shot. Thin walled aluminum is horrid so none of that yet I find thick walled (16 or greater) to be more durable. Weight isn't much of an issue, while it *is* different between the lines I find what I say above to be true - for that level of competition it is irrelevant. 

Me and my students are looking for archery as a long term sport for enjoyment and we do not want to gimp ourselves. So, as such, I make sure they spend their money wisely (and good arrows are one of those most wise purchases, yet redlines are quite good arrows and take a huge amount of talent to notice a difference), but we spend that money wisely. Unless you are chasing first/gold then that is the only thing that makes sense to me - if you are chasing it then second is the first looser, for us second is some good shooting and spending a good bit more to reach third over 5'th is a waste.


----------



## Borja1300 (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm coaching a girl 15 years old and she's now shooting with 21-22# at fingers. She is shooting at 50 mts with no problem.

He is using Beman ICS wich are the same than redlines but with different stickers. (EASTON is the owner of Beman and the ICS are redlines but with less tolerance and cheaper)

The carbon flash, lately, use to come bended.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

My son was comfortably shooting 50 meters with 24# at 24" draw using 1512 aluminum shafts. They were incredibly light. Like 190 grains or something. I don't know that you will get much lighter with carbons, esp. the pultruded carbon flash. I would at least consider that option. 

They were fairly tough too. My youngest daughter is still using the 8 that the son didn't lose or break.

Also, for young archers at long distances, an all alum. arrow is not a bad idea since they can be easily found with a metal detector.

If it has to be carbon, I'd look at the Carbon Impact shafts. They take ACE components, which are fairly inexpensive.

John.


----------



## rgauvin (Feb 20, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> My son was comfortably shooting 50 meters with 24# at 24" draw using 1512 aluminum shafts. They were incredibly light. Like 190 grains or something. I don't know that you will get much lighter with carbons, esp. the pultruded carbon flash. I would at least consider that option.
> 
> They were fairly tough too. My youngest daughter is still using the 8 that the son didn't lose or break.
> 
> ...


we tried outdoors yesterday and she can get to 40, but I am not sure she'll get much farther with her aluminums at her current poundage. I don't remember what sized jazz arrows she is shooting, but they have a pretty sever arc on them at that distance. We are hoping to get her up another 3-4 pounds in the next month or 2 which should help and might get her aluminums out to 50 *crosses fingers* but we are hoping for a little more zip from some carbons as well.


----------



## skybowman (Jan 31, 2004)

Does Easton still catalog 1512 arrows? I didn't see them on the website.


----------



## RedRokker (Feb 7, 2009)

Dunno, but I just picked up a dozen ICS Hunter Juniors last night at the shop. Shooting out of 20# Genesis, 26" DL and they fly really nice! $3.99 each.

Might want to look into those. They are rated for bows up to 40# DW.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

BIG difference between any Jazz shafts and 1512 X7's. Jazz are thick walled arrows with quite a bit of weight to them, meant for durability.

I did see Easton 1413's listed, but not 1512's. Those were probably discontinued. Anyway, the 1413's should be pretty close, and they are still very light. Not sure what carbon would be much lighter than that.

John


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

ACC 2-00 - 1300 as already suggested, or Medallion XR 1500 or medallion XR 1800
Then, of course, you will have ACE-1250 ...


----------



## rreimer91 (Mar 22, 2009)

We used the Beman Carbon Flash at 900 spline for 20# bow. We've been happy with them - much better than cheap aluminum arrows (e.g., Easton Stalker Jr.). They are very light and cheap.


----------

